# Logitech Z506 Problem



## molmike (19. Januar 2011)

So , habe mir das Logitech Z506 Set zugelegt , es ist ein 5.1 System .
In allen games kann ich auch die 5.1 Features nutzen bzw. alle 5 Boxen werden gut genutzt und sind auch alle kräftig laut . 
Nur in Windows 7 64Bit V. selber , laufen lediglich die FrontSpeaker und der Subwoofer , woran liegt das ? 
Ich habe ein Asrock 880g Extreme 3 Mainboard , liegt es vielleicht daran ?

keiner ne antwort ? : )
leigt es an der nicht vorhandenen soundkarte ? mein board müsste doch 5.1 unterstützten oder !?


----------



## iceman650 (19. Januar 2011)

Ja, tut es, aber wo kein Surround-Signal ist, da kommt auch kein Surround aus den Lautsprechern. Du kannst aber wenn du unbedingt auch im Windows etc. Klang aus den Back- und Centerspeakern willst, such im Treiber nach so etwas wie "Lautsprecherauffüllung" oder "Surround-Upmix".
Davon würde ich aber abraten, da Stereoaufnahmen eben auch nur für Stereo gedacht sind und nicht für Surround.

Mfg, ice


----------



## molmike (19. Januar 2011)

also heisst das wenn ich eine soundkarte 5.1 kaufen dann werde ich alle boxen hören aber eben nur im stereo sound da die boxen ja nur stereo sind aber auf 5.1 ebend oder !? 
und wieso würdest du von der dir eben vorgeschlagenen methode abraten?

ok , habe die lautsprecherauffüllung gefunden und eingeschlatet aber muss ich mir jetzt wegen irgendetwas sorgen machen ? ich mein bei games sind ja auch alle boxen aktiv genau wie hier  !


----------



## iceman650 (19. Januar 2011)

Zuerst einmal solltest du nochmal durchlesen, was du schreibst und es editieren, sodass man nachvollziehen kann, was du willst. Ich reime mir jetzt einfach mal zusammen, was du meinst. Beim nächsten Post nicht mehr.
Und eine Soundkarte würde bei den Logitech-Lautsprechern klanglich rein garnichts bringen, weil die Lautsprecher totaler Plastikschrott sind. Und bei einer Soundkarte kannst du natürlich sowohl Stereo als auch Surround nutzen, wie beim Onboard. 
Allerdings ist es ja logisch, dass wenn kein Sound für die Hinteren Lautsprecher und den Centerlautsprecher da ist, auch kein Klang rauskommt. Das wollte ich sagen. 
Nochmal zum verständnis: du hast die 3 Klinkenstecker des Logitechs am Rechner eingesteckt oder?
Und ich würde deshalb darauf verzichten, Stereosignale auf allen Lautsprechern laufen zu lassen, da nun Signale, dir für vorn links gedacht sind auch von hinten links kommen. Und das kann die Musik stark stören. Aber naja, so viel solltest du bei den Logitechs davon nicht merken, da sie ja von schlechter Qualität sind.

Mfg, ice


----------



## molmike (19. Januar 2011)

naja , meine sätze sind schon ziehmlich eindeutig aber ich werde mich in zukunft einfacher für dich artikullieren ..... 
ansonsten muss ich mich rechtherzlich bei dir bedanken das du dir die zeit genommen hast meinen plastik schrott zu analysieren und mir eine eloquente antwort zu geben . 
wenn dir meine fragen demnächst zu komplex scheinen , solltest du dich nicht echauffieren sondern einfach nicht antworten , wie du es selber schon erwähnt hast .... 

mfg plastik müll ; )


----------



## iceman650 (19. Januar 2011)

Sorry, aber das muss ich mir echt nicht geben, ich bin hier raus.
In einem Thread 2 mal Doppelposten, Schreibfehler am laufenden Band produzieren (Groß-/Kleinschreibung, allgemein falsch geschriebene Wörter) und dann den einzigen, der sich Zeit genommen hat, dir zu helfen, dumm von der Seite anmachen.
Und nochmal als Verständnis für dich: Ich bin eindeutig fähig, Texte zu lesen und zu verstehen und habe nur versucht, dir zu helfen - nur ich habe hier mal wieder in diesem Forum den Anschein, dass nur versucht wird, rumzustänkern (Warum sollte auch sonst nicht auf meine Fragen et cetera eingegangen werden?) - ein recht herzliches Danke dafür!

Mfg, ice


----------



## TAZ (19. Januar 2011)

Ich würde nicht die Leute dumm anmachen die meine Sätze enträtseln und mir dann noch helfen. Mal ganz ehrlich, du kannst eigentlich gar keine Hilfe erwarten wenn du nicht sauber schreibst, da klicken geschätzte 90% der User schon wieder weg. Und Groß- und Kleinschreibung sowie Interpunktion sollte man einigermaßen nach der Grundschule beherrschen.

Und auch wenn es hart klingt, Logitech, Creative und Co sind klanglich unterste Schublade zumindest was Musik angeht. Bei Filmen und Musik mag es zu verschmerzen sein.

Zum Thema...
Wenn ein 5.1 Signal anliegt (also Spiel oder Film) laufen alle Lautsprecher mit, das wird auch nicht von irgendeinem Sound-Upmix beeinflusst. Wenn jetzt aber ein Stereosignal (also nur vorne) anliegt läuft das erstmal nur über die zwei Front-Kanäle ist auch völlig richtig so. Wenn du jetzt den Upmix einschaltest wird der Sound auf die 5 Kanäle hochgerechnet. Was aber meiner Meinung nach quatsch ist, sowas funktioniert nie richtig.


----------



## molmike (19. Januar 2011)

naja dann gehörst du wohl zu den restlichen zehn % oder kriegst geld für die antworten .  
soweit ich weiss machen groß und kleinschreibung meine sätze nicht unbrauchbar und meine interpunktion war nicht ganz korrekt , aber ebend nicht sinnverzerrend .... 
hey , die qualität des sounds habe ich nicht in frage gestellt ...... die hardware von usern direkt in der ersten antwort so dermaßen runter zumachen , finde ich demnach einfach nicht angemessen . 
ich entschuldige mich auch demnach für meinen amd .... es war halt nicht genug geld da für nen  intel : / .... naja wenigtens hats für ne scöne graka gereicht : ) trotzdem vielen dank für die antwort hat mich nen stück weiter gebracht ! 


mfg ich mach nur späßkess !


----------



## iceman650 (19. Januar 2011)

Ich hab einfach nur geschrieben, dass eine Soundkarte einfach nicht lohnt, weil es eben Plastiktröten sind. Zufrieden? Ach ja:


molmike schrieb:


> [...]
> mfg ich mach nur späßkess !


Selten so gelacht. (Voorsicht, Ironie...)

Mfg, ice

€dit: Doch, es IST sinnverzerrend, man braucht seine Zeit um den Sinn auch nur halbwegs zu erfassen. Und nein, ich bin nicht doof, wie du jetzt denken magst.


----------



## Klutten (19. Januar 2011)

Tut uns allen so spät am Abend einen Gefallen und seid nett zueinander. 

@ molmike

- nutze bitte diesen Button -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um Doppelposts zu vermeiden.

- vermeide es deinen Thread nach so kurzer Zeit um eine Antwort zu pushen. Das ist unerwünscht und gibt gerne mal eine gelbe oder rote Karte.

- Smiley-Spam ohne Inhalt bringt uns auch nicht weiter - o.k.?


----------



## -Thunderbird- (20. Januar 2011)

Ich kenne es so, dass pushen nach 24 bzw 48 Stunden erlaubt ist.
Aber btt:
Ich habe einen Realtek Soundchip und kann jeden Ausgang einzeln zuweisen. So gebe ich den hinteren Boxen den normalen Lautsprecherausgang wenn ich Musik höre. Wenn ich Film schaue wähle ich "Lautsprecherausgang hinten". So spare ich mir die (grausige) Lautsprecherauffüllung und habe den vollen Stereoklang auch aus den hinteren Boxen.
Eine Anmerkung noch:
Ich habe das Logitech Z2300 vorn und zwei seperate Boxen hinten stehen. Logitech ist nunmal kein Klangwunder - Es sind Spiele-Boxen und vllt. kann man auch noch einen Film mit ihnen schauen, das war es aber auch. Deswegen wechsel ich nächsten Monat auch auf (voraussichtlich) Magnat 
Aber ich will niemandem seine Anlage schlecht reden, denn solang man selbst damit zufrieden ist, ist ja alles in bester Ordnung.


----------



## molmike (22. Januar 2011)

Definitiv , die Klangqualität reicht nur zu dem , was mir jeder von euch hier beschrieben hat ! Ich habe es gestestet und siehe da , die musik kommt aus beiden front boxen und manche filme ( aber dafür alle games ) benutzten alle boxen , rear und front .

mfg und thx nochmal an alle


----------

